
Apple crushes earnings, sees record holiday quarter - coloneltcb
https://www.axios.com/apple-earnings-2505521867.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic
======
pwinnski
Yet again, analysts crying doom were touting nonsense.

iPhone selling less than expected as people wait for iPhone X? Nope, turns out
they sold a half-million more than expected.

It's the same story almost every quarter. Almost like people make money on
depressing the stock before the announcements or something.

~~~
dpkonofa
iPhone X isn't included in these numbers as it just went on sale for pre-order
this past week. We'll really see where it goes once the next quarter rolls
around.

~~~
pwinnski
Indeed, and yet Apple has issued guidance for their highest quarter ever next
quarter, and says that pre-orders so far are exceeding expectations. I'm
guessing they aren't likely to be wrong on that score.

------
trisimix
I just switched to an iphone and swore off google. Feels good to contribute.

~~~
xelxebar
I really want a full-stack libre device :(

